# Prickett Dam



## South Branch (Feb 3, 2009)

Anybody have any info on Prickett Dam. I'm going to be in the area this summer and was looking to get some info before I get there. Feel free to send me a message. Does it get low in the summer?


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

The lake or the river?


----------



## South Branch (Feb 3, 2009)

The lake, sorry.


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

Sorry, I never fished the lake. But I would imagine the depth would remain relatively constant. Just a guess though, really.



Dan


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

2005 (my last visit there) they were doing some work,(dam) so the water level was down and we could not launch our 17 foot alumacraft..previous trips we had caught lots of largies, a few hammer handles, small eyes and nice gills...she has a lot of stumps and lots of pads, rushes and weeds. pretty secluded and remote..nice getting away from the crowds......if you do not have luck there...bond falls, victoria dam, otter lake, parent lake and vermilac lake(sometimes called worm) all offer public landings and walleye,pike, smallies etc..bond has a few musky, otter has sturgeon....


----------

